# Sampling-Rate und -tiefe einstellen - Linux Mint/Ubuntu



## Java_Jim (5. April 2013)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an die Linux-User:

ich habe eine Soundkarte von Asus, die eine Sampligrate von 192 kHz mit 24 Bit unterstützt.
Unter Windows kann man die Samplingrate und -tiefe in einem Menü einstellen;
ich kann aber in Linux Mint (auch bei Ubuntu) kein äquivalentes Menü finden.

Daher meine Frage:
Kann man das überhaupt festlegen oder bestimmt das jedes Programm selbst, je nachdem welche Audiodatei ich abspiele oder die Einstellungen im Aufnahmeprogramm (z.B. Audacity) sind?


----------



## zeomax (5. April 2013)

Der ALSA Treiber kann bei vielen Soundkarten diese Einstellungen machen. Musst es ausprobieren ob es mit deiner Karte funktioniert. Es gib auch eine nette Gui (alsamixer) für die Einstellungen, einfach in der Paketverwaltung danach suchen.


----------



## Java_Jim (5. April 2013)

Meinst su den Alsamixer in der Konsole?
Mit dem kann kann man meines Wissens nur die Lautstärke der Eingangs- und Ausgabekanäle einstellen.

Oder gibt es noch eine GUI für ALSA oder Pulse-Audio mit der man das Einstellen kann?


----------



## zeomax (6. April 2013)

Es gib auch ne Gui dafür und bei meiner alten Creative Karte konnte ich dort z.B. den 3D Surround Sound und all die anderen Funktionen aktivieren. Wie gesagt ob der Treiber das auch bei Asus Karten unterstützt weiß ich nicht, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Java_Jim (6. April 2013)

Ich habe zwar in den Paketquellen nach ein paar Programmen gescht aber leider keins gefunden, mit dem ich die Abtastrate oder -tiefe wählen kann.
Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. April 2013)

Kleiner Tipp von einem, der ein wenig im Hobbybereich mit Audio arbeitet: Du hast nix davon . 
So gut wie jede Musik, die du käuflich als CD oder MP3 erwerben kannst, ist in 16 Bit bei 44100 Hz gemischt. Da kannst du bei deiner Soundkarte einstellen, was du magst - Informationen, die nicht da sind, kannst du nicht nachträglich hinzufügen.


----------

